# Best Training Collar for Goldens?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For the circumstance you describe.... buckle collar. 

And get him in classes. Ideally should attend classes through that first year to receive hands on help from a good instructor. Recommend bypassing any box store training locations. Go to a training club that's been around for long time. Good luck!


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

The trainer you work with may suggest a specific type of collar. If you go the box store or casual training route they will likely suggest a harness of some sort. I think the best of these is the 



.


----------



## ARBaumann (Dec 22, 2013)

Avoid any type of choke, prong (pinch) or electric shock collars. You will create a negative association and have potentially dangerous side effects. Stick with a basic buckle or flat collar and teach the dog an alternative behavior. Instead of jumping on guests, he sits or goes to a place when told. When he gets too rough with your children, all play stops completely and the fun is over.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ARBaumann said:


> Avoid any type of choke, prong (pinch) or electric shock collars. (USED INCORRECTLY) You will create a negative association and have potentially dangerous side effects.


Fixed it.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

_Avoid any type of choke, prong (pinch) or electric shock collars. (USED INCORRECTLY) You will create a negative association and have potentially dangerous side effects._



Megora said:


> Fixed it.


 
Originally posted by ARBaumann:

"Avoid any type of choke, prong (pinch) or electric shock collars. You will create a negative association and have potentially dangerous side effects. Stick with a basic buckle or flat collar and teach the dog an alternative behavior. Instead of jumping on guests, he sits or goes to a place when told. When he gets too rough with your children, all play stops completely and the fun is over."


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Avoid any INCORRECT use of choke, prong (pinch) or electric shock and FLAT collars, as well as all harnesses... and hey, even your hands (which are commonly used in absence of a collar to grab onto). You will create a negative association (especially your hands) and have potentially dangerous side effects. 


^ See, I REALLY fixed it this time. LOL.

What I suggest is keep a regular collar on your dog and control any interaction with kids small enough to be knocked over. That's your hand on the collar and reinforcing "calm visits". Gentle and calm handling will lead to your dog having the same manners which mine do. 

I shared this elsewhere, but one of my classes I attend with the boys has me going to a school in the evenings with the dogs. There was a family/school event the same evening as class, which meant we had to walk through a swarming crowd of little kids. Some preschool aged. 

Both guys immediately stood still, made themselves soft and fluffy looking, and held their breaths while kids rushed up to pet, hug, kiss, and fuss over them. This was on loose lead, but heck, I've even been in situations where the dogs are off leash and have kids coming up to see them. 

How you get there is having a hand on the collar and reinforcing (gently with praise) the interaction between the dogs and the kids. You don't need harnesses or anything special. Just a hand on their regular collar and you really making sure that feet stay on the ground.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

ARBaumann said:


> Avoid any type of choke, prong (pinch) or electric shock collars. You will create a negative association and have potentially dangerous side effects. Stick with a basic buckle or flat collar and teach the dog an alternative behavior. Instead of jumping on guests, he sits or goes to a place when told. When he gets too rough with your children, all play stops completely and the fun is over.


DO NOT BELIEVE THIS.....MANY GOOD TRAINERS AND OWNERS SWEAR BY THE 'PROPER' USE OF PRONG COLLARS. I hate people that talk about something they know little about!

If your trainer encourages you to use one, here is a great source for an innovative design that is easy on and easy off. Lola Limited | Lola's Unique Dog Collars & Leashes LLC

Good Luck!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OP deleted the advise originally given.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great post by Sunrise and others. Do not rely on a collar as a bandaid. No young pup needs and e collar or prong collar to learn very basic manners, and you can win battles while damaging the overall relationship.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Collars are a hot topic on this forum, but the collar does not train your dog, you do.


I love the way you put this!

I wouldn't use a collar at all for the behaviors the OP describes, especially on a 4- or 5-month-old puppy. Collars, even flat collars, can make us lazy about building behaviors and trainings because they enable us to easily force the dog into complying instead of getting him to volunteer compliance and then rewarding him for it.

If I want my pup to leave somebody alone, I want to teach him an incompatible behavior (like sit over here). If I want him to stop jumping, then I want him to learn that jumping doesn't get him what he wants (attention) and I want to teach him an incompatible behavior (like a polite sit). The collar never enters into it unless the dog needs to be managed physically to prevent him from scaring or injuring someone.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Quick and easy way to train polite greetings is to LET THEM HAPPEN. Just hang onto the collar (to keep the dog from jumping up) and train and praise the dog for keeping his feet on the ground. The visit itself is the reward for good behavior no treats needed.


----------



## ARBaumann (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm honestly shocked anyone, especially golden owners, would think that prong collars are acceptable to use in any situation. I'll thank you all to not attack my opinion, I've been training dogs for years and have seen nothing but bad results from "tools".


----------



## blevTN (7 mo ago)

xg1004 said:


> Looking at purchasing a training collar for my golden. Mostly want to use it for his jumping on guests all the time and when he gets a little too rough with my son who's only 16 months old. He's only 4 months now going on 5 so I understand he's just being a puppy. I just wanted to get something to alleviate the problem sooner rather later. Any recommendations will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Old post but I gotta comment. Some of these responses are simply not true. "never get prongs or anything that shocks". This is an emotional response from a human, not a logical or researched fact. The AKC,humane society and pretty much all K9 organizations support shock collars. . Negative reinforcement is not always bad. We send our golden to a 10 day one on one training camp as a pup and he came back a different dog. The trainer used a shock collar and used it alot. 3 years later while in the house we put one on and never ever have used the shock features. In fact just wearing it or if we say shock collar and out dog changes behavior. As long as you use the beep or vibration while the dog is going the negative action, not after they will associate the act with NO. The vibration and even shock is no different then a stern NO, which btw is negative reinforcement. They are great toos especially if you have a family and 5 kids. Jobs sports etc and don't have time to spend 8 hours alone with your dog just training. Btw. I love what one brand recommended. Test the chick in your arm and keep turning up the power until it it too much for you. It's really not that bad and ag the point where you don't want any more. That is where it is perfect on the got. Their have layers of hair and higher pain tolerance that ius sissy **** salians


----------

